# Winter Hydration Essentials from Curél



## Dawn (Nov 28, 2018)

Everyone knows that dry, itchy skin is especially unbearable during the winter months - and dealing with thick and greasy residues from traditional lotion is almost worse. Now with the *Curél Hydra Therapy Itch Defense Wet Skin Moisturizer *you can get a boost of hydration in half the time.






Designed to be applied in the shower, during your skin's peak moisture moment, this water-activated formula penetrates deep into the skin, providing all-day moisture. It has zero drying time, absorbing right into the skin and leaving it feeling soft, smooth, and seriously hydrated.


















*Price: *$10.99
*Where to Buy: *Select food, drug and mass merchant stores nation-wide






*Here are some other moisturizing must-haves to keep in your beauty arsenal for your out-of-shower needs:*






Think of *Curel Rough Skin Rescue Smoothing Lotion *as your go-to hydration boost, and apply as needed throughout the day. Made with skin-soothing ingredients like olive oil, this hard-working formula aids in your skin's natural exfoliating process, and then delivers much-needed hydration, restoring the moisture barrier to prevent dry skin in the future.

















*Price: *$7.99
*Where to Buy: *Select food, drug and mass merchant stores nation-wide






Combat serious skin conditions - like eczema - as this calming lotion relieves and soothes, restoring the skin's natural ceramide levels with Advanced Ceramide Complex. This unique formula re-balances cellular turnover, moisture levels, and pH levels, making dry, itchy skin a thing of the past.

















*Price: *$7.99
*Where to Buy: *Select food, drug and mass merchant stores nation-wide


----------

